# Ehpro Etank S2



## Gizmo (20/7/15)

Take a look:



Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Gizmo (20/7/15)

Juice channels seem too small for me..


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/15)

Like the design and seems kewl but why these guys are not learning from Kanger and doing a 1,5Ω coil for flavour chasers is beyond me?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/7/15)

they are doing a 1.5 ohm coil. but TBH it all looks pretty generic at this point. rather get a subtank  better wicking, nicer looking and it has a derp rebuildable section


----------

